# Favorite On the Go Meals?



## ninesevennine (Oct 21, 2015)

I work in construction and am constantly traveling to other states and living in hotels.
I also work 70-84 hour weeks. 

Any suggestions for good meals that can be prepared in a hotel room without a kitchen and brought to work or on the go?


----------



## Dex (Oct 21, 2015)

It is difficult when you work that many hours. I used to work a bunch when I was in my twenties. That is why I could never bulk, burned too many calories and didn't have enough time for gym/rest. You can try cooking everything for the week if you have time one day, usually a few hours to prep/cook/prepare.


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 21, 2015)

Im not sure of your budget, but they have like 101 companies out there that does meal prep for you. They will send your meals, pre-package right to you where ever you are, hotel, home, wherever. They are fresh, you pick what you want, meat, chicken, fish...veggies, and rice or potatoes or whatever...  They are priced pretty reasonable too....
A co-worker did this for her Grandma as she didn't want her cooking, and the Grandma wouldn't eat those meals on wheels things....  Perfect......


----------



## Milo (Oct 21, 2015)

Sandwiches, homemade protein shakes, microwaveable pastas


----------



## thqmas (Oct 21, 2015)

How about Couscous? Put it in a bowl, add to it boiling water, close the bowl (with a plate or so), wait 5 minutes, and voila! Dry couscous you can choke on!

Add to it olive oil (for the choking issue), if you can get it, a can of tuna and a can of beans.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

thqmas said:


> you can chock on! for the chocking issue.


Can you explain what you are attempting to say here? I understand the language barrier, I'm not fukking with you or anything.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2015)

4 beefy five layer burritos!!! Thanks Andy!


----------



## Ardor (Oct 21, 2015)

Tuna packets, protein shakes and steamed rice form the local Chinese food place. I sub browned ground turkey for the tuna when I get tired of taste. I cook the night before for the following day. From Seattle to LA it's been working for me but I'm not very strict on my diet.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

I concur with tuna as a protein source on the go. You can buy it anywhere and get mayo/mustard/relish packets at any gas station.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 21, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Can you explain what you are attempting to say here? I understand the language barrier, I'm not fukking with you or anything.



lol, I meant "choke". Because couscous is dry. Edited my post - thank you.


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 21, 2015)

do you know any of these company names or sites?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm addicted to the Gatorade whey protein bars. They're better than a candy bar IMO.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 21, 2015)

There's a 5 guys on every corner. 

Some traveling construction guys I know bring crock pots to their hotel rooms and one even has a grill in back of his pick-up. They aren't lifters, but they'd rather not spend the money eating out every meal while on the road.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 21, 2015)

X2 on what DYS said, cheeseburgers. Always cheeseburgers.


----------



## Chimichanga Time (Oct 21, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> 4 beefy five layer burritos!!! Thanks Andy!



Tacotime is not going to be happy to hear this.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Oct 21, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> 4 beefy five layer burritos!!! Thanks Andy!



I'm glad I could help lol


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 22, 2015)

crockpot was just suggested by my girlfriend also. will be living off of chili made from lean ground beef for next two weeks.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 23, 2015)

There are lots of options for food that doesn't require cooking

Beef/turkey jerky, canned chicken breast
Canned vegetables - garbanzo beans, olives
Granola and nuts - can make your own (oats, coconut oil, honey, almonds, walnuts)
Fruit - apples and oranges last for weeks
And Quest bars for dessert


----------



## nightster (Oct 23, 2015)

Burger and fries


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 23, 2015)

#gains

just in the wrong places


----------

